
Flip a Coin – A Google Trick That You Must Try - dgdeepak000
https://androidcure.com/flip-a-coin-google-trick/
======
ksaj
It is interesting that you can't get the same results with "roll dice" because
with "roll a die" you can roll multiple dice, and even its title says "roll
dice" instead of die.

Either way, these are neat tricks to know about.

------
fullshark
The last part of the blog is wrong, "I'm feeling lucky" just means "take me to
the top web result for this query" which is all that is happening there.

